# ECIGSSA Comp 1 - Vaping is Life Changing - (Juicy Joes & Vape King)



## Silver (13/5/16)

*ECIGSSA Competition 1 - Vaping is Life Changing *
--- sponsored by *Juicy Joes *and *Vape King* ---

--- closing date - 10 June 2016 ---​
This is our first competition and we are very excited to bring it to the members of ECIGSSA

*What you need to do to win*

We want you to describe (in _no less_ than 50 words) how vaping has changed your life for the better.
Then you need to post a single picture of your favourite vaping device and juice. This needs to be a setup that could keep you going for a while if that was the only setup and juice you could use.
In light of the recent FDA ruling, it will be great to hear from vapers their positive thoughts on vaping and see a picture of their favourite setup.

*Prizes*






We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this maiden competition are *Juicy Joes *and *Vape King*. Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. We intend involving a wide range of vendors in these competitions over time.

1st prize from *Juicy Joes*

1 x Big Black Box Mod
1 x 100ml Juice (your choice of juice that is in stock)
1 x 30ml Juice (any juice of your choice that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA



Bear in mind that Juicy Joes stocks one of the widest ranges of local juices in SA. So the juice prizes on offer should please any palate.

Runner-up prize from *Vape King*

1 x Geek vape simple tool kit
2 x 30ml King Royale Juices (your choice of juice that is in stock)
1 x 50ml Rebel Lion Juice (your choice of juice that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA






*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *Friday 10th June 2016* at 5pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
The two winners will be *randomly drawn *from eligible entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Stosta (13/5/16)

Since I started vaping I have never looked back. I feel healthier, and have learned that many things actually have a smell! It not only is something I do, but had become a hobby, and I even define myself by it ( I am no longer a gamer, or metal head, I am a VAPER!). On top of it all, I have become part of the coolest community in the history of the interwebs!

Here is my much loved Subox Mini, recently pimped, which the wife didn't like one bit!





Thanks so much to the ECIGSSA team, great competition guidelines to boot!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)

So I started vaping after being admitted into hospital , as I needed to get off cigarettes and keep occupied and subdue the cravings. My good friends @DonniZA and @sideshowruki had gotten me into vaping and I set off to buy a kit from @KieranD. 

The rest is history as they say , however , I had gained more than I bargained by joining this forum. I made great new friends and we set up a vape whatsapp group. Since then our group has grown and we have regular meets and chats , and the friendship I have gained from that is priceless. 

Short and Sweet. 

My vape collection, no favoritism here

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Thanks @Stosta 
Great first entry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Although I am not eligible to win I will enter to participate

*How has vaping changed my life for the better?*

Vaping has changed my life for the better in so many ways! First, I feel healthier. My heart rate under exercise is about 10 beats per minute slower than when I smoked, so that is a great thing. I don't wheeze as much. I can smell so much better and taste my food a million times better. I also don't stink and my place and clothes don't stink anymore. My wife is proud of me that I stopped smoking. And my friends and family are also happy about it. Vaping has been one major win all round. Yes, the costs have been higher, but the benefits far outweigh it for me.

In my case, this forum has been synonymous with my vaping journey. I have learnt almost everything I know about vaping from the people on ECIGSSA, either on the threads or meeting up with them in person. Have made some great friends - and it's been and continues to be so much fun. The best part is that it's always changing and there is so much more to learn and experience.

*Single setup and juice that could keep me going for a while:*

None other than Reo Black (aka thumper) with Witchers Brew Blackbird

I would probably miss lung hits if I had to be confined to just one setup and juice but I think this would keep me going the longest. 18mg of course!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouder (13/5/16)

A person’s health is of vital importance…

My health has improved drastically!!!

Ever since I have started vaping, I feel so much healthier. At night when I lay in my bed, I can FEEL how much easier I can breathe. I have small children. I want… I NEED to see them grow up, as much as they need me.

It’s real nice to have a better sense of smell, but it’s just as nice to smell better! I love being able to vape anytime I feel like it and I LOVE that my mouth does not taste like an ashtray anymore! I can choose from whatever flavour I want, it’s SO COOL!

Here’s my everyday device:

Evic VTC Mini with a Kanger Subtank



My favourite juice at this stage is Weiner Vape Fetch (Freshly cut Papaya).
The one in the middle....


And my ADV is Vapour Mountain XXX.

Thanks to ECIGSSA I have learnt SO MUCH about vaping!!! Thanks to each and everyone of you, you guys ROCK!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## shaunnadan (13/5/16)

i remember posting about this as my Vaping Milestone and thought i would revisit it......just realised im a month away from my 2 year anniversary 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-time-milestones-reached-good-news.t2158/page-47#post-261162


*How has vaping changed my life for the better?*

My sense of smell and taste almost immediately returned, within a couple of days.

My heart rate has gone down substantially from an average of 87-90 bpm to about 70-75 bpm. It has been as low as 65 when at rest, and I expect it will drop further as time goes on.

My heartbeat is regular again. When I was smoking I got to the point that about every 5th beat my heart would skip a beat; it was noticeable to me and made me nervous. Not anymore. It's like clockwork now.

My breathing is regular, especially at night. I would often have a tight chest and could hear that my airways were obstructed that I could almost whistle as I lay in bed. Subsequently I would land up holding my breath every few seconds and then taking bigger gasps of air. There were many occasions I was shaken awake by the gf because she was unsure if I had died or was just unconsciously holding my breath in.

I sleep better at night. No more waking up and coughing my head off, and no more waking up to light a cigarette in my sleep (yes, I actually did this). I would go and hang half of my body out the window to have a smoke otherwise I couldn’t fall off to sleep again.

When I wake in the morning, my lungs are much clearer. I used to wake up and cough for about 10-20 minutes, sometimes to the point that it felt my lungs were on fire and my airways had swollen up; I couldn't breathe without sounding like I was dying. I would wake each morning, irrespective of the weather and go stand outside and have a smoke before doing anything. Hasn't happened once since I started vaping.

I no longer have to sneak off to the garage to go "look for my phone charger" in the car boot

In general I haven’t had any cases of flu or colds, and when I did get sick it was not longer than for 2 days. The vaping acts like a natural anti-biotic!

I can walk up a flight of stairs without collapsing!

My GF is happier with my, how shall I say, "Performance". Fellas, for those of you who didn't know, a happy wife = a happy life... Trust me on this one.


As far as other benefits it's the normal stuff:


The house doesn't stink of cigarettes. Normally I didn't smoke anywhere in the house other than the garage or bathroom but we all know how cigarette smoke can migrate.

No ashtrays to deal with and no stompies littered all of the garage and in the gutters (I would flick it onto the roof)

Empty cigarette boxes in my car are a thing of the past! I’m really sure the car wash attendants thought I had a serious problem. Especially if the car missed its weekly appointment.

I can "stealth" vape anywhere... try that with cigarettes.

My clothes don't smell like an ashtray.

My car smells much better and no longer has little bits of ashes all over the place that made their way back in the window when flicking them.

BUT.... the biggest advantage of me quitting smoking was finding this forum

I have grown to find real friends here all who share a common interest and I wouldn’t trade that for anything else. You guys have really brought out a better side of me and for that I am forever grateful.

So all in all, it's been a grand-slam home run for me.

*Single setup and juice that could keep me going for a while:*

my 2 tone minikin and E-Liquid Project Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Wow @shaunnadan - what a writeup
Chuckled at so many of your chirps.

Also, Lol on the "performance" part - hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/5/16)

Vaping has not only changed my life but both my son and fiancé life too. Kicking the stinky habit and turning to vaping has eliminated the negative health impacts of smoking on all of our lives. I now have taste buds, a better sense of smell, am healthier, fitter and I myself smell better.

Over and above all of that iv made new friends, helped motivate friends who smoke to stop and Vape and have gained access to a platform to learn and engage in. Also part of a great community who strive to motivate those who smoke to kick that habit. 

Device - Wismec RX200
Juice - Rebel Lion (White lion) cannot live with out this

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Great comments there @DrSirus-88 
I know how much you like your white lion!
Just explain what tank that is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necropolis (13/5/16)

As much as I enjoyed smoking – vaping is an all-round far more enjoyable and rewarding experience. The biggest change to my life since I started vaping is that my general health has been far better – I don’t get sick nearly as often and when I do it’s far less severe – and a simple cold doesn’t make me want to cough up a lung.

It’s helped me to realise just how awful cigarettes are – I never quite realised how bad I smelt after a smoke – or how bad a room that has been smoked in smells. I can now happily vape indoors without having to worry about what the room, or I, will smell like.

Vaping has also turned into a hobby for – something to keep my mind, and wallet, occupied with . 

Here is my trusty Griffin (running a dual 24ga Kanthal build coming in at 0.3ohms) sitting on top of my relatively new RX200 (amazing device this!) along with a bottle of Snatch's Dairy Queen - only started vaping this liquid today (it is super tasty and I cannot get enough of it!) but I can see that 30mls is not going to last long at all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/5/16)

Silver said:


> Great comments there @DrSirus-88
> I know how much you like your white lion!
> Just explain what tank that is


@Silver that is the SMOK TFV4 with the stock Quadcoil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sideshowruki (13/5/16)

So in late 2014 I started developing symptoms that looked like late onset epilepsy. This later got worse and spent some time hospital. The result of this was that I needed to go on very strong medication to prevent the attacks from happening again. As the attacks were not quite under control, I wasn't allowed to drive anymore(I'm a car guy). This also caused some transportation issues to work as my wife worked 60kms in the opposite direction. I had to look for a new job that was closer to home and effectively change careers.
At least during all this time i had cigarettes to help with the stress.

After my first check up with the neurologist, he wasn't happy with the progress at all. It boiled down to the fact that I was smoking while taking the medication, so the next step was to quit smoking.

At the new job I met @Marius Combrink, we basically started vaping at the same time, we started with pen vapes.

My second check up after the vaping went great, the doctor was so happy with my progress. Eventually I got my car keys back and couldn't be happier.

Since that day I have been smoke free and have been vaping ever since with no sign of epilepsy again 


Here's my ADV setup, a Hydrodipped RX200 with a Griffin 25

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (13/5/16)

sideshowruki said:


> So in late 2014 I started developing symptoms that looked like late onset epilepsy. This later got worse and spent some time hospital. The result of this was that I needed to go on very strong medication to prevent the attacks from happening again. As the attacks were not quite under control, I wasn't allowed to drive anymore(I'm a car guy). This also caused some transportation issues to work as my wife worked 60kms in the opposite direction. I had to look for a new job that was closer to home and effectively change careers.
> At least during all this time i had cigarettes to help with the stress.
> 
> After my first check up with the neurologist, he wasn't happy with the progress at all. It boiled down to the fact that I was smoking while taking the medication, so the next step was to quit smoking.
> ...


Cool story bro! (And I don't even mean that in the sarcastic-meme-way, it really is!) Nice to see that the benefits of vaping go beyond your regular cigarette-free bonuses, but too things like nuerology as well! Awesome that you got your keys back, I can imagine going through all of that was pretty damned stressful, so to remain stinky free at the same time goes to show the power of the vape!

That mod... HFS IT'S AMAZEBALLS!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/5/16)

sideshowruki said:


> So in late 2014 I started developing symptoms that looked like late onset epilepsy. This later got worse and spent some time hospital. The result of this was that I needed to go on very strong medication to prevent the attacks from happening again. As the attacks were not quite under control, I wasn't allowed to drive anymore(I'm a car guy). This also caused some transportation issues to work as my wife worked 60kms in the opposite direction. I had to look for a new job that was closer to home and effectively change careers.
> At least during all this time i had cigarettes to help with the stress.
> 
> After my first check up with the neurologist, he wasn't happy with the progress at all. It boiled down to the fact that I was smoking while taking the medication, so the next step was to quit smoking.
> ...


Nice one @sideshowruki. Love the mod man. Very very cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (13/5/16)

Hey @ shaunnadan, really enjoyed your post, but if your girlfriend is happy with your improved performance: (My GF is happier with my, how shall I say, "Performance") I would suggest you keep this information away from your new wife. She may not be as happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

My answer is two-fold. Physical and Emotional.

Physical:

I was busy losing my thumb.

My grandfather lost a leg to cigarettes. The vasoconstrictive action lead to the development of gangrene.

I was losing feeling and control in my right thumb. My right arm was permanently tingling. Chronic shoulder pain requiring daily massage therapy so I could sleep. Rashes and ridges developed on the skin of my thumb.

I knew what was happening. I remember my grandpa who died with water on his lungs waaay before his time (smoking also killed my other grandpa early).

After a SINGLE WEEK of vaping I started getting feeling back in my thumb. After two weeks my arm was less tingly, full mobility in my thumb again (i am a guitarist losing my thumb.... would be a death sentence). I is now a few months and the shoulder pain is at a level where I can handle it, my hands are perfect, and my arm is functioning near normal.

Lungs... were packing up. No jokes. I couldnt do a brisk 200m walk. Now I take my dogs and daughter on massive walks.

I used to get very bad sinusitis and allergies from dust etc. These have calmed down massively.

And I am just getting going...

Emotional:

I found vaping at a very bad time in my life. Being diagnosed with trauma means I have to watch my addictions. Vaping has given me an anchor in life. I am allowed to obsess over it, get blown away by it, just love it and nurture it, and it harms nobody. Not even me.

The vaping community is why I still do it. Been made to feel welcomed and respected even though I am actually technically clinically defined as being off my rocker. I need to single out @Silver who has had to deal with much more of my crazy than anybody else here. Thanks for the patience it means a LOT.

Walking into my locals in Cape Town to buy more stuff is the highlight of my week. I look forward to nothing with more unbridled glee!

Overall, without vaping I think permanent medical attention would have been a reality before the years end.

Thanks to vaping I no longer smoke, not cigarettes not weed. I dont do drugs. I dont mess around with loose women in pubs or whatever. I am dealing with my life gone south by TWISTING WIRE WRAPPING COILS AND MAKING ART WITH CLOUDS!

I am already a winner. How could all of this not be winning?!

Vaping. Just... YES.

My favorite mod... is the one my daughter decorated with cheap nail polish. She has been supporting my vaping journey all the way. Pure love. Doesnt matter what atty. I cant ever lose this mod. Ever. I like keeping the Goon on it because of its infinite build potential. Symbolic.

EDIT: I forgot a pic of ny favorite juice so just adding that... Was a hard decision wow... but... ELP Special Reserve.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @ shaunnadan, really enjoyed your post, but if your girlfriend is happy with your improved performance: (My GF is happier with my, how shall I say, "Performance") I would suggest you keep this information away from your new wife. She may not be as happy.


You made me choke and beer came out my nose. Looooooooool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (13/5/16)

I started vaping in February 2016 and one of the things that caught my attention was the technical aspects of vaping. Building coils is so far one of the things that I love most. Being able to build your own coil and get results is just a tad addictive. I'm already a chocolate fanatic and coffee addict so this new world of taste has really got me on the road of exploration. I never smoked deathsticks but I did smoke hubbly. My friends do though and my vape slowly convinced them that there might be an alternative to their smoking habbits. I've converted 3 of them already with only 2 remaining and I'm only on 3mg.

I'll update the post with my build picture but I recently upgraded from an eVic VTC Mini + Kangertech SubTank mini to a RX200s with a uwell Crown and it's a whole new world!

!EDIT: Got all of my friends on the vapetrain! No more smelly clothes after a party and no more headache from the secondhand smoking!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/5/16)

Last year my contract ended at my company, being a smoker for almost 23 years I tried the whole twisp thing to quit.
This did not go exactly as planned as I ended up with more juice in my mouth then actually "smoking". I started getting frustrated
and demotivated and kicking the habit was not working, finding work was also harder than I thought. I got to the point where I had 
to find something to get myself out of the dark place I found myself in, I started my google search for twisp like alternatives.

One of my first searches I came across was ecigssa forum, I read so many stories from the members here and thought to myself I have
been missing out on so much. I started to see a little bit of light at the end of the tunnel, doing more and more research as I had nothing but
time on my hands. I soon realized that this is a world I need to be a part of, I ordered my first setup from Vape King 
(Big boy 40w and a protank mini 3)

As soon as the courier dropped off my order, I couldn't wait to get this kit setup and start vaping (twisp cherry). I was so amazed by the flavor etc, I went online and ordered a lemo tank and from there I was hooked. Life seemed to be getting better and I could already feel that I was feeling better now that the stinkies were just about out of my life. I went for an interview at my old company and saw one of the guys I used to work with was also vaping, he had a istick 30w and a kayfun mini tank. He was making his own liquid and I was in awe as I had no idea it could by done by just anyone.

I ordered my first starter kit from Skyblue and started mixing (obviously doing some research first) from there I knew straight away that I had found
something that I really loved and I got hooked!!!

Long story short, if it was not for me stumbling upon this forum, I would probably still be on the stinkies.
Vaping has not only changed my life, in a way it has also saved my life. I feel so much better health wise and more positive about things to come,
a HUGE THANKS goes out to each and everyone here that has been so kind and openly friendly. Although I have only met a handfull of the members
here, it feels like I have known you for a long time and I spend 90% of my free time on the forums and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT HERE 

This community is insanely awesome 



My go to kit, all day any day paired with my diy apple cake, simply would not be able to go without these babies!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Good story and well written @Lord Vetinari - glad vaping is working well for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/5/16)

sideshowruki said:


> So in late 2014 I started developing symptoms that looked like late onset epilepsy. This later got worse and spent some time hospital. The result of this was that I needed to go on very strong medication to prevent the attacks from happening again. As the attacks were not quite under control, I wasn't allowed to drive anymore(I'm a car guy). This also caused some transportation issues to work as my wife worked 60kms in the opposite direction. I had to look for a new job that was closer to home and effectively change careers.
> At least during all this time i had cigarettes to help with the stress.
> 
> After my first check up with the neurologist, he wasn't happy with the progress at all. It boiled down to the fact that I was smoking while taking the medication, so the next step was to quit smoking.
> ...


Wow this guy. I dont have stories to tell so I am not even gonna try but I made a great new friend being @sideshowruki 
Thanks for letting me share the vape journey with you bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/16)

How has vaping changed my life? Reading the stories already written here and the rest that will follow are inspirational and give me hope.
I was a 50cig a day Vaper. I knew it was a death sentence, but I just couldn't stop. I remember saying this to myself, I'll stop tomorrow. Or this is the last cig. It never happened.
I tried a twisp, I managed to stop for a month but it wasn't easy. Each day was a battle. Which I lost and smoked again.

Then, last year December I bought an isubG. And some shitty juice. I vaped and smoked...
Ironically enough, I stumbled onto ecigssa while looking for better juice. I wasn't disappointed.

Cigs gone. No cravings, I'll admit.. A dent in my wallet, no more morning cough. And when I'm in the dog house with the wife, I just blow a cloud and vanish like a ninja.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (13/5/16)

*How has vaping changed my life for the better?*

Many of you know my story, for you that don’t have a look at the link in my sig, or check out this link: http://behcets.co.za/wp/index.php/smoking-and-behcets-revised/

I have been vaping almost two years now, with mandatory doctor’s checkups every six months. Every time I hear something has improved, respiratory system, cardiovascular system and all thanks to vaping

But I think the two most prominent and immediate positive changes in my life was the fact that I never have the excruciating ulcers anymore, have not seen them for the better part of two years, and all the people I met on this forum, people that had a positive impact on my life and my outlook on life, they showed me there is still good people in the world

This is were it all started for me: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-the-road-begins.t2784/

*Single setup and juice that could keep me going for a while:
*
My Reo piff'ed to me by RMG with my DIY Vanilla Custard

The day the Reo (Alexandra) came into my life: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-strange-thing.t7388/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

kimbo said:


> *How has vaping changed my life for the better?*
> 
> Many of you know my story, for you that don’t have a look at the link in my sig, or check out this link: http://behcets.co.za/wp/index.php/smoking-and-behcets-revised/
> 
> ...


My future friend:

You are an inspiration. I have read and told your story many a time. I wish for you to win this prize. You managed to unite a community via your needs. This is incredibly rare and special. You must be a fantastic person to know.

All my respect and admiration. Your SPIRIT is absolutely contagious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (13/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> My future friend:
> 
> You are an inspiration. I have read and told your story many a time. I wish for you to win this prize. You managed to unite a community via your needs. This is incredibly rare and special. You must be a fantastic person to know.
> 
> All my respect and admiration. Your SPIRIT is absolutely contagious.


Thank you @Lord Vetinari 
See you at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (14/5/16)

How vaping changed my life:

Having read through this thread I wish I too had an interesting story to go along with why I quit but I don't. My reason was simply that I wanted to live.
Since the birth of my 2nd child, my baby girl Kayley, I decided I needed to quit smoking. Having a 2nd child reminded me how much my kids need me and will continue to need me throughout their life. The best gift I could give them was me and my nasty habit was putting this at risk with every puff. Suffice to say I quit because I want to live and be there for my kids. I want to see them finish school, get their first job, get married and make me a granddad.

I spent thousands on fake ecigs, Twisp, their juices and their 2 day coils. Everytime I would end up frustrated and just return to smoking. Then came December 10th, ad one of our work colleagues passed away with cancer. Steve and I smoked together in the smoke pen regularly. Suddenly my own mortality was staring me in the face. I decided to start looking at the latest Twisp has to offer. I had a Twisp at home but wasn't going back to that again, endless dry hits and throat burn. So I started to do some research that night at work. I was actually researching how to fix dry hits on a Twisp when I landed upon the eciggsa and vapehaven forums. 30mins in and I had already learned that there are better devices out there that are cheaper and perform better.

Friday, December 11th I bought myself an eVic Mini kit and a 30ml bottle of Weiner Belly Rub. I was hooked from the first cloud! For the first time I was able to vape without fear of that burnt taste or the terrible throat burn.

My only regret is that it took me 2 weeks to create a profile and actively join in this community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (14/5/16)

I first heard about vaping through my friend @Lim about 2 years ago, at that time I was preparing to take a break from my job and love life and leave SA to just relax for a month in Asia-which became a year because I decided to study Chinese ( I was raised in SA, could never read any Chinese!). At the time he told me to look for vaping stuff while I was in Hong Kong and I did..but HK$800 for an eGo stick was a bit too much! I could buy 16 packs of cigs for that price! So I stopped my search, until I came back last year October and @Lim kept talking to me about vaping and I met with him in January where I got my eGo one.

In the beginning I was part vaping, part smoking but it was because I didn't want to get rid of my Korean Menthol cigs and I didn't really taste the flavours I got from @Lim. February came along and I had finished my cigs, so what now? Well I started smoking when I was 11 but I was more of a stress and social smoker, so I had been on and off cigs quite often with no drawbacks, so I took to full vaping since I had the kit. Since February I haven't touched a cig and it felt great! I didn't wake up with phlegm in my throat wanting to clear my throat out every morning, I could taste things better-especially curry and Chilli-than I used to, I could run more (10min's max continuous running) and not feel like throwing up when playing basketball. Not forgetting to mention that my clothes and car smelled better and that is important for a Virgo! Overall I feel like my body can get back to my high school days where I am full of energy and I can keep up with my friends.

EDIT: Forgot to mention I had Deep Vein Thrombosis (DVT) that carried to my lungs which might have been a factor in my choice to rather vape, as smoking restricts your veins and my blood is normally quite thick and clots very quickly, so I would've been dead 4 years ago if I actually didn't reduce my smoking or if I went upwards from Marlboro Lights/Menthol.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/16)

Love this thread because this is in a nutshell what it's all about... my reasons like most was for health reasons... I used to wake up and cough till I used to wretch and gag... also was always out of breath... plus my wife had given up and was giving me major gears because I was a real stinky... I had tried every other option available to try give up... Drugs, Hypnosis, Acupuncture, Patches, Gum and cold turkey... best I ever did was 3 months and was a tough 3 months it was...

Started with a Green Smoke which was useless and I continued to smoke... then I got a Twisp Package and never touched a stinky ever again... the Twisp was really annoying because of the juice in the mouth story and I found Vape King and got my first eGo and mPT2 and my journey began in earnest... I have really enjoyed the journey and the benefits are not even calculable... my health is a million times better and every day when I take my first puff I give thanks to the Vape Gods!

The one device that has been with me and always will be on this road of awesomeness is Avril the REO Grand!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed (14/5/16)

Hi All

Well I’m going to be Very honest, I was a heavy 3 pack a day smoker, and my wife hates all the smells associated with smoking and I had No intention of quitting. We were on holiday in Paris and I stumbled upon a Joyetech store and the smells coming out of that store was amazing, so my wife suggested I try. Bought a Joyetech eCom-C and some Strawberry Champagne and Tobacco 24mg e-juice. Could not stop coughing when I took a hit. So it was laid to rest.

Then we adopted a child, as me and my wife could not conceive. (Love my boy more than anyone/anything in the world) and my wife asked if I could start smoking outside and I agreed but I missed all the new and exciting moment with my son as I was always outside smoking, so one morning I missed his first word and I got angry with myself and my STUPID habit so I got the joyetech out of the cupboard and started to research why I am coughing so much when I took a hit. Just to discover the vaping industry has EXPLODED.

I bought a iJust kit with VapeMob`s Papa Smurf 0.3mg e-juice. Took a hit and I was hooked! Vape tech and E-juice varieties was so massive, I couldn’t get enough! I had to try EVERYTHING until one day I realised that I don’t want stinky stick again! BEST DECISION EVER! (Because I don’t smell like a dumpster anymore, I and my wife is getting it ON more!)

So at the moment I am running a Griffin 25mm (*Thanks to THIS Amazing forums recommendations*) (Also I broke BOTH Griffin glasses, on order from SirVape) with a Cuboid 150W as my main setup and a Melo 2 with iJust 2 Battery as n secondary.

And the juice that got me hooked it still my favorite but I just got a bottle All Coiled Out – YoYo and I think it`s going to replace Papa Smurf!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Thanks to all who have entered so far
It is quite incredible to read the stories 
- just shows how much of a win vaping is

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Hi to all on the forum

Im a newbie vaper. To be honest im still smoking stinkies but i am trying to get of them. 

How I started vaping:
So a few months ago i found one of my fathers twisp devices. It still worked so i just charged it, filled her up and started vaping. I had no plan on giving up ciggerettes but ever since i started vaping on a daily bases ive been smoking less stinkies. My gf also got hooked and really wanted her own device. 
So this weekend i decided to buy her a Joyetech AIO at VapeCartel CT. I am currently saving up(coz im a student) for a decent setup. 

I am not feeling the full benefits of vaping just yet coz im not completely off the stinkies but i have been smoking less and i no longer weez at night when trying to fall asleep. 

Big thanx to the guys @VapeCartelCT for helping me out. 




Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (16/5/16)

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for this awesome thread, I love it!!!

My vape journey began in 2014, i had an evod style vape with 5 of my favourite liquids from Vape King. to this day, Vanilla BBM, Rasberry Rush and Grape soda is always in my drawer. i had an obsession with hubbly and it made me quite ill at some stage. i heard about vaping from a friend and stopped by the nearest Vape king store (gezina) and i was A for away. i soon thereafter made my first purchase of my Cloupor mini and Kayfun V4. i still have both of them and enjoy them as my sunday MTL session. i never look back on starting to vape. i have been DIYing for about a year and always look forward to my next batch and my next build.

my trusty iPV3 li + Bellus has been my go to any day of the week, and i treasure it dearly.

Thank you to Vape King for helping me put down the pipe, and thanks to ECIGSSA for this amazing forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert Howes (16/5/16)

My vaping tale started 2.5 years ago. It is not a fantastic tale in fact it is rather ordinary. After being a 2 pack a day person for more than half my life my health was deteriorating. I did not like to admit it to myself and would often have a mental debate and always found justification for the next packet. I was active, my compulsory annual medical exams were better than average, no bad medical history in the family (all smokers) and besides I had tried unsuccessfully to stop on many occasions, surely the stress and trauma I experienced when trying to stop was actually worse for me than smoking itself. Any excuse would do.

I had been using the cigarette look alike devices to satisfy my cravings on long plane journeys so decided to invest what I thought was a major upgrade to a twisp. Not to stop smoking but to try and reduce the amount I was smoking. After a month I was down to 3 cigarettes a day and decided what the heck, in for a penny in for pound and I made a life altering decision to stop smoking cigarettes all together.
In the beginning it was hard, but not as tough as other attempts I had made. About a month later I was getting very frustrated with the twisp and a good Friend Mr Foosher guided me towards ecigssa and when I say guided what I actually mean is that I was threatened with grievous bodily harm.

Suddenly a whole new world of devices, juices, technical jargon and some very friendly experienced vapers were just a click away and my Vape journey was well and truly underway. 2.5 years later my health is the best it has ever been, my house and car smell the best they ever have and my sense of smell and taste are better than i can ever remember. More than just physical improvements my mental state has also drastically improved. To beat a very negative controlling aspect of ones life does wonders for self esteem and confidence and the spin offs are Immeasurable. 

Throughout this journey the amount of equipment I have acquired is rather significant and there is no way I can say what is my favorite. What I have in my hand today is the snowwolf mini 90W with a steam engine tank full of my all day and everyday juice VM Menthol ice (I never used to smoke menthol cigarettes) but if it wasn't for Twisp I would probably still have a stinky in my hand.

As I said a rather ordinary story but a hugely significant chapter in my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thanks for this awesome thread, I love it!!!
> 
> ...


Hows that coffee cake flavour? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (16/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Hows that coffee cake flavour?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Amazing. great coffee style vape for a winters day IMO


----------



## Neal (16/5/16)

Hello good people, really enjoying this thread, great to see such inspiring stories of how vaping has changed the life of so many of our members in such a positive way. Living outside SA borders I am not eligible for the competition, but would like to add my 2c to thread. I was a heavy smoker for more than 40 years, getting through 40-50 fags a day. In 2011 my dear Dad was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer, situation made all the worse by the fact he was vehemently anti-smoking and had never smoked a cigarette in his life. He had contracted the disease after working for many years at a nuclear power station in Scotland and had ingested asbestos into his lungs.

I left England in 1981, and have spent more of my life away from my birthplace than living there. I managed to get back to UK and spent the last month of my Dad's life with him. Seeing the absolutely horrific effect that lung cancer has on a person and their family convinced me that I could no longer take the chance that my life would end in the same way, and put my loved ones (I have a wife and a son) through the living hell I had witnessed. Started vaping in the usual way with the ciggalikes, they did not work too well, but managed to upgrade by searching net for alternatives.
I have been off the fags entirely for almost 2 years and feel better than I can ever remember, and will not being going back to my lifelong self-destructive habit. I honestly believe that vaping may have saved my life. A big thank you to this forum and it's fantastic members for helping through the days where the temptation to smoke was starting to get the upper hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> About a month later I was getting very frustrated with the twisp and a good Friend Mr Foosher guided me towards ecigssa and when I say guided what I actually mean is that I was threatened with grievous bodily harm.



Me making threats? Doesn't sound like me... 

And now you are an old time vaper with parcels from local vendors and Fasttech flying it at a rapid rate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people, really enjoying this thread, great to see such inspiring stories of how vaping has changed the life of so many of our members in such a positive way. Living outside SA borders I am not eligible for the competition, but would like to add my 2c to thread. I was a heavy smoker for more than 40 years, getting through 40-50 fags a day. In 2011 my dear Dad was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer, situation made all the worse by the fact he was vehemently anti-smoking and had never smoked a cigarette in his life. He had contracted the disease after working for many years at a nuclear power station in Scotland and had ingested asbestos into his lungs.
> 
> I left England in 1981, and have spent more of my life away from my birthplace than living there. I managed to get back to UK and spent the last month of my Dad's life with him. Seeing the absolutely horrific effect that lung cancer has on a person and their family convinced me that I could no longer take the chance that my life would end in the same way, and put my loved ones (I have a wife and a son) through the living hell I had witnessed. Started vaping in the usual way with the ciggalikes, they did not work too well, but managed to upgrade by searching net for alternatives.
> I have been off the fags entirely for almost 2 years and feel better than I can ever remember, and will not being going back to my lifelong self-destructive habit. I honestly believe that vaping may have saved my life. A big thank you to this forum and it's fantastic members for helping through the days where the temptation to smoke was starting to get the upper hand.



Thanks for sharing your story @Neal - appreciate that.

Terribly sorry to hear about your dad - 
I know what you mean about the "horrific effect" of lung cancer - i saw my uncle slowly deteriorate from being a towering pillar of strength in his family to not being able to walk and then passing on. 

But - I am happy to hear that vaping has had such a positive impact for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Omar_mk5 (17/5/16)

Soooo the story to my vape life as they say started way way back in the the late 2015's when I decided to buy my 1st mod ... Bought it!!! Liked it!!! Chucked the ciggies and began a new life after 11 years of smoking. Starter ciggies back in 2005. Thinking back if I saved it then how much vape goodies I would have today .

I would say I got into vaping due to some buddies saying "try this its soo much more better" and so I began saving for my own kit. 

I would say that it is much ore expensive then ciggies for me as I would only smoke about 7 - 8 a day. Although now with vaping I'm much healthier then before. Well if you look at Woolworth organic foods and your local supermarket you would see a price difference and quality to taste. Vaping has the same thing to ciggies as above comparison. 

The flavours in vaping and clouds have got me hooked. I'm like that fish in the ocean, hungry for that bate of your flavours waiting for something new so I can get it. 

And on that bombshell vaping has changed my life. Healthier, wiser, builder, happier, happier wife! Happier life!!! Haha

Unfortunately no pics of 1st mod due to sale but here's the 2nd and 3rd stuck in customs

Juice that I could use all day everyday is def VM XXX (sorry bottle isn't vm but it's vm in there)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (17/5/16)

I like the mk5 on the display @Omar_mk5 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (18/5/16)

So I started smoking at 14 and started out with Winfield Magnum, I smoked all the way through highschool and still smoke the odd cig, Im about to turn 31. Getting my first device (Twisp clearo) set me on a long road of trying to quit, I eventually got an istick mini, which I still have and then moved on to the Evic VTC mini, so far I have yet to quit smoking but I definately have come a long way from polishing a pack of camels whilst playing Dota for a few hours( Yes I could empty a box of 20 in under 10 hours) im now at maybe 6 to 10 cigs a day, yesterday was a good day so I only smoked 3 cigs and teo tanks on the Evic, so far today im at 0 smokes and one tank on the Evic, its been a heavy journey but once Im analog free Im not looking back!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape0206 (18/5/16)

Setup looks nice @Cloudgeek

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## picautomaton (18/5/16)

I started vaping in 2009 with the NJoy NCIG device and soon gave up (weak vapour, flavour and weak battery). Needless to say I went back to the stinkies. It became a struggle constantly trying to give upvia cold turkey, give up for a few hours and then the cravings lead to lighting up again. When I re-tried vaping last year with a clearo and then soon after an istick 30 (see pic) I managed to give up the stinkies one shot! Big life changer never having to constantly crave nic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChrisFJS (19/5/16)

I started smoking when I was 15 at high school and was smoking a pack a day (sometimes even 2 or 3 on a night out). I was always out of breath and about two years ago, after 3 years of smoking, I developed a really bad morning cough that kept getting worse, especially after those nights out. I was getting worried and after numerous failed attempts at quitting I found vaping in august last year. I immediately cut down on my smoking, I was down to about 5 or 6 a day but just couldn't kick those last few until about 3 months ago when I downloaded an app that kept me motivated. Since then I can taste better, which is awesome as I love my food, and I have more energy but more importantly I don't cough anymore in the mornings, I don't get sick as often as I used to and I can workout and do physical activities without losing my breath really quickly. I feel as though I'm healthier overall and I'm really enjoying vaping as it wasn't only an end to smoking but the beginning of a healthier lifestyle and a new hobby and I've met people and made friends I otherwise wouldn't have if it wasn't for vaping

If I had to choose a single setup and juice to keep me going it would be my rx200 which has never let me down with my griffin on it because it gives me great flavour and vapour and has never leaked on me or given me a days hassle, of course filled with the most absolutely delicious juice which is Paulies Coffee Cake. I can't go a day without vaping some Coffee Cake and could vape it all day, everyday.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/16)

Thanks to all those who have entered thus far
The stories have been super to read 
Great to see the positive impacts of vaping in our lives

Keep em coming...

This comp is sponsored by *Juicy Joes *and *Vape King* - thank you again for the prizes
Comp runs till 10 June 2016

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (23/5/16)

Hi guys,

*Beginnings:*
So around Feb this year I was on at least a pack of Chesterfield Filter 30s a day, where most nights I would open the second box just before bed. My journey started about 3 and a half years ago when a college and I walked into a smokers shop in Sandton (I forget what the place was called in Sandton Mall) and we decided to try those Green Smoke disposable ones in the plastic packets they came in. So we bought 2 each and tried them until they were flat. It wasn't totally awful and we had cut down on the stinkies. So we decided to buy a starter pack. I remember we got tobacco and chocolate cartridges extra. We were still smoking in between but we cut down significantly and that was a win for us. Was just around the time people started making their own juices, so we drove to the other side of the world to some place in Edenvale (we live in the west) to go get them and started refiling the cartridges. About 2 months later we kinda got over the taste of it and called it quits. About 18 months later I just started at a new company and the guys there were all vaping, I was pretty much the only smoker, so I decided I will get me a Twisp. I got the twisp clearo I think it was called. One of the very first ones and that lasted about a month. It was just terrible, I tried the VK juices in it but I gave up on it. A year later, this year Feb, the same college, now a fast friend, and I (we both ended up starting at the same place last year lol) decided to get us the IJust2 kit. Well I haven't smoked since. Haven't even thought of it.

*How Vaping changed my life:*
So here we are today, smoke free for 3 months this Sunday and I have been loving it. I converted my brother already @CookieMonster101 from the IJust2 and the two of us now have an amazing time twice a week together just vaping. We even organize vape sessions together now lol. So it has brought us closer together as brothers again also. I DIY so he also comes around to give his ideas on my juices. My sense of taste has completely returned and my smells is exponentially better now also. All the health reasons have been mentioned already so I won't restate them, but they all hold true. Vaping has opened up a whole new world of hobby for me. Building coils and DIY juice and all the new people I have met because of it. It has brought me closer to my brother and made me feel a lot better about my health and as a result myself as well. My fingers don't have the nic stains anymore and my clothes smell like clothes again. Vaping has been a big big win in my life

I will add my picture later today as soon as I can

EDIT
Completely forgot to add my pic:
Here it is (IStick TC100W and DIY Melons Mix with a Tornado RTA, my go to setup every single day):

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Awesome writeup @Caveman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/16)

Just a reminder that this competition is still underway - and will close on 10 June
So get your entries in. See the first post for competition rules and what you need to do to win.

The entries so far have been awesome
Keep em coming

*Great prizes* are up for grabs from *Juicy Joes *and *Vape King*. See the first post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

Just a reminder that this competition is still running until 10th June
Great prizes to be won
Thanks again to *Juicy Joes* and *Vape King* for sponsoring the prizes for this competition

For those of you who haven't entered, please do so. We would love to see as many members as possible entering.

*What you need to do to win*

We want you to describe (in _no less_ than 50 words) how vaping has changed your life for the better.
Then you need to post a single picture of your favourite vaping device and juice. This needs to be a setup that could keep you going for a while if that was the only setup and juice you could use.

*Prizes*






1st prize from *Juicy Joes*

1 x Big Black Box Mod
1 x 100ml Juice (your choice of juice that is in stock)
1 x 30ml Juice (any juice of your choice that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA





Bear in mind that Juicy Joes stocks one of the widest ranges of local juices in SA. So the juice prizes on offer should please any palate.







Runner-up prize from *Vape King*

1 x Geek vape simple tool kit
2 x 30ml King Royale Juices (your choice of juice that is in stock)
1 x 50ml Rebel Lion Juice (your choice of juice that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alexander Scott (31/5/16)

Hi Vapers,

I was very hesitant to enter this comp and tell my story, but after reading all the posts, I have scraped together my courage and here goes.

I used to smoke about 20 stinkies a day for roughly about 20 years, so in December 2014 one of my friends bought himself a Twisp Clearo and advised me to get one too, so I went out and bought one, it went ok for a while, but it just didn't do it for me, so fell back to the stinkies, for the remainder of 2015.

Mid-January 2016 one of my close friend's farther passed away from Lung Cancer, he was a heavy smoker of 30+ stinkies a day. That evening I was standing outside have a smoke as I usually do, and this thought of Cancer kept popping up in my mind, but dismissed it every time. So I finished my smoke, and went back into the house, shortly after I went to say good night to my kids, my daughter said “Pappa, jy stink baie, ek wil nie he pappa moet siek raak nie” (I had somewhat of a morning cough). I didn’t know what to tell her… I knew I had to do something, so went to our TV Room and thought about everything in life. I got very emotional, Reality grabbed me by the balls, flung me around, threw me up in the air and body slammed the living daylights out of me.

This all made me think of Cancer, it’s a real Biatch, it’s unbiased, it knows no age, doesn’t care who you are, if you’re rich or poor, male or female nor race.

*I WANT TO LIVE!!* I want to be there to watch my daughter and son grow up, I don’t want my kids to grow up without a farther, or leave my wife alone to deal with everything. I want to walk my daughter down the Aisle on her Wedding Day!

Not doing any research I went out the next day and bought myself the Twisp Aero, as “Twisp” was the only brand I knew and gave my clearo to a friend. It was a lot better than the Clearo, and so I took it day by day. After a while I wanted more, this time searching the web and doing some research I stumbled across this forum, and never looked back, and made some amazing friends.

I eventually got myself the Eleaf TC60W & Joyetech Tron-S Tank. Now I am hooked and never looking back!! Sold the Tron-S and bought the Cubis tank. Got into some DIY Juice making, and some coil building on the Cubis RBA.

I can now smell again, I can taste better, don’t stink anymore, I have more energy, don’t run out of breath anymore playing with my kids, can’t remember when last I felt this good!! *All thanks to Vaping!!*

Unfortunately budget is tight so I only have the one mod, Eleaf TC60W with my Serpent Mini RTA, recently upgraded from my Cubis, (Thanks @Rob Fisher, wish I asked you for some advice earlier, lol)

So my favorite & only mod is my Eleaf TC60W with my Serpent Mini, and loving the Lemony Cookies from Fog Machine.




*Edit - Haven't touched a stinky since!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Hi Vapers,
> 
> I was very hesitant to enter this comp and tell my story, but after reading all the posts, I have scraped together my courage and here goes.
> 
> ...


You fine sir are a legend ! 

I take my hat off and salute you on sharing this life changing moment with us

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (31/5/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan, much appreciated, hope this will help others to get off the stinkies too! Took me quite a while to scrape together my courage to compile and post this, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Migs (31/5/16)

Good day fellow vapers, I saw this post and I thought I'd share my vaping story with everyone.

2 years ago I almost lost the most amazing woman in my life, my mom, she had a heart attack due to smoking for 44 years, she had to stop immediately and vaping has helped her addiction, one might think you can't stop smoking if you have smoked that long but she stopped after only 1 week with vaping, and this gave me and my family the drive to all stop with this bad habit millions of people do everyday. 

I stopped smoking December last year (smoked for almost 6 years straight, pack to pack and half a day) and have never looked back and feeling better than ever, no more coughing, no more tight chest at night and no more smelling like an ash tray, I have since helped two of my friends stop smoking as well and vaping made it so easy, it really is the biggest life saver there is, everyone can quit smoking with vaping.

I started with a Twisp (I bet most of you did ) but soon realized that there is so much more out there for me to explore, it has become a hobby to built coils for my RDA and soon I want to start my DIY journey as well.

Want to give credit to @Oupa for making me XXX, it is the juice that I fell in love with right from the start, lets face it Tobacco nr1 sucks lol.

I hope all these stories and the stories to come will convince the FDA that they should see vaping for what it is, and it is there to save the millions of people thats addicted to smoking. It is the true alternative to smoking.

My all day setup is my RX200 with my brand new 24 Tsunami RDA (was using the 22) and my favorite juices to drip is no other then the 2 winners of 2016 Hazeworks Scream, Vapour Mountain XXX and Weiner Fetch.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

Almost half a century ago it was the international passport to the most idyllic of locations. This matric lad had withstood it all until he got bored one day, bought a red packet of Dunhill. After a cough or two he was an addict. For 38 years.

After action satisfaction quickly diminished to the first coffee, after eating and with drinking (until the next morning). The vast majority was not fun, only an obligation to satisfy the addiction. Exacerbated by more and more bad news like the morbid message below.






Most of us have tried many of these. Willpower (cold turkey), acupuncture, nicotine replacement therapy, hypnotism, prescription medication, self help books, behavioural therapy and the like. Failures all! 






As the years progressed, so did the ill effects. Chronic medication for GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disease) from my early twenties, constant colds and flu, which in later years manifested as COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease), the no stairs disease – all the usual.

I had close to four decades of harming myself and inconveniencing and harming others with at least 80 cigarettes per day. My first international flight (still had smoking seats at the time), was an absolute nightmare for all the passengers in the non-smoking section, starting just behind my row of seats.

After failing with the first few iterations of Twisp, I discovered Kangertech Protanks, a 2 setting variable voltage mod (called the eCiggies Mothership) and 36 mg juices.






A week later at 17:00 on 7 July 2013 my very last stinky was crushed in an as bad a smelling ashtray.






Within a month of quitting the international electronic cigarette forum (ECF) led me to Reos (still my mod of choice) and started the slide to lower nicotine juices – now on 12 mg and lower. Shortly thereafter ecigssa was born and I joined the fold.

In ecigssa I met the real rainbow nation and learned the true meaning of ubuntu. Discovered that careless words really hurt and make people love you a little less (Arundhati Roy). The members of ecigssa are alive, have taught me many life and other skills and have enriched me beyond measure.






Here I am with my favourites - Reo Mini and Tark's Select Reserve Matador juice - no longer requiring GERD medicine, free from COPD and stairs do not frighten me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Frikkie6000 (1/6/16)

1. I have always had a passion for hubly pipes with blowing large amounts of smoke and the awesome flavors you got and also with the smoking cigarettes. Vaping reminded me so much of the past days of smoking hubly and I have been smoking stinkies for almost 10 years and was really starting to feel the literal burn of them on my body until one day I discovered the wonders of vaping and that I could kill 2 birds with one stone and it has changed my life for the better. No more shortness of breath for walking 10 steps. exaggerating a bit there but you get the picture. Only been vaping for 7 months and do not plan to quit it very soon.

2. My Rolo RX200 with my latest IJoy Tornado Tank and my favorite DIY Red Licorice Mix

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Omar_mk5 (1/6/16)

Vape0206 said:


> I like the mk5 on the display @Omar_mk5
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Haha thanks buddy had to use that one goes with the name


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Andre said:


> Almost half a century ago it was the international passport to the most idyllic of locations. This matric lad had withstood it all until he got bored one day, bought a red packet of Dunhill. After a cough or two he was an addict. For 38 years.
> 
> After action satisfaction quickly diminished to the first coffee, after eating and with drinking (until the next morning). The vast majority was not fun, only an obligation to satisfy the addiction. Exacerbated by more and more bad news like the morbid message below.
> 
> ...


Fantastic post!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Wow - what amazing posts @Alexander Scott , @Migs, @Andre and @Frikkie6000 
Thanks for entering

@Andre, I loved the pictures - superb !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (6/6/16)

So mine is probably the most boring story in this thread but anyway here goes.

I started vaping about 5 weeks ago. My brother used to vape but he quit smoking everything (vape included) back in January. He sold his tank to a friend but his mod was still lying at home so I decided to start using it. From watching him do everything I had a fair understanding of how everything worked. I contacted my local vape guy and went to get a tank and some juice from him. I have never been a cigarette smoker (so no massive health benefits like many of the other guys here) but I have been smoking hubbly pretty much all my life. I was always scared that I would get addicted to cigarettes so I tended to stay away from them. I did get onto flavoured tobacco for a while, the taste was ok, maybe even good, but it always left a nasty aftertaste. 

For me, vaping is mainly for the taste and the clouds. I'm only using 0mg juices. I have tried a couple of different flavours so far. Enjoying the fruity ones more so I'll probably stick to that. I'm still on my first coil but once thats done I'm going to look into doing my own coils. I hope to learn more about vaping through ecigssa.

My current setup is a eVic VTC mini with a Joyetech Cubis tank. In terms of juice I would say my favourite so far has been Heavenly Peaches by Complex Chaos. So that would be my chosen kit as it works perfectly for me right now.






Theres my story. I just wanted to share it. But who doesn't like a competition  I just joined so I don't meet the 50 post requirement

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape0206 (6/6/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Hi to all on the forum
> 
> Im a newbie vaper. To be honest im still smoking stinkies but i am trying to get of them.
> 
> ...


Hi once again. 

I posted a while ago when i bought my gf her first device. But i never had a device for myself at the time. 

So a few weeks ago i bought myself an iStick Pico and i have been very happy since. Awesome flavours, decent clouds and compact size, just what i need. 






Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (6/6/16)

Okay, wow... after reading @Andre's post I'm inspired to share my story. (please excuse any grammatical errors)

It all began when I was 15 yrs old, bunking school for the day and hanging with the "cool" kids. This day was the start of a journey which lasted for 28 years. This was the day I tried my very first smoke, it's weird but I can still relive that moment with absolute clarity, the insane head rush, the nausea that followed suit, the feeling of being part of the club. 15 year old me was was not the sharpest tool in the shed.

The years that followed were consumed by smoking, I'm probably a textbook case for the definition of an addict. I would risk all to get my next fix, no matter what, the reality for me was that I loved everything about smoking. I loved the satisfaction one gets from that first smoke of the day, I loved the smell of an unlit cigarette (I still do). I loved those moments of quiet solitude many smokers know. But most of all I loved the social aspect that smoking affords.

Fast forward to Dec 2011, and here I am, lying in a bed in ICU with a bunch of instruments strapped to me, I'm due to go into theater for a gun shot injury. But all I can think about is how long I'm going to have to wait for a cigarette. I ask my lovely wife to pick up some smokes for later, because out the corner of my eye I spot a door leading to a balcony. My smokers brain is hardwired to look for every opportunity 

Well four days later, and I finally get moved out of ICU. Turns out I had zero chance of going for a smoke during this time, but.. the cravings are gone. I'm amazed, surely it can't be this easy. can it?

As they pushing my bed through to the normal wards I catch a glimpse of the smokers all standing around outside in the designated area. Two hours later I'm lying in the bed bored out of my mind, and I decide to attempt the journey to the "smokers corner", if nothing else but to break the monotony.
So I finally arrive there, and strike up some easy conversations with a few fellow smokers, I suddenly feel right at home and decide to have one last smoke.

I had just miraculously survived a certainly fatal gunshot wound, which put my family through hell. I had seen the look on my sons faces, and it scared the hell out of me. This was the defining moment when I knew that my selfish ways had to come to an end. I just couldn't let my family suffer again through something that I was responsible for. But those damn cigarettes... I love them so much (what the hell am I gonna do)

I tried everything to quit, but the desire for that next smoke was just to strong for me. That was until a friend arrived for a visit, and over a good espresso he pulls out this pen like electronic cig and offers me a drag.

Suddenly it's as though the gates of heaven have parted, and a bright light goes off in my mind. "This is amazing", I tell him. "It feels just like the real thing". That moment was for me the realization that perhaps this could really work for me. And the following day I set off to acquire my own setup.

The rest is history, and with the huge help of this forum, and all the amazing people I've met since, my life has altered immensely for the better. To anyone reading this who has yet to take that first step, I promise you, vaping works like nothing else. If a hardcore smoker like me can quit without even trying, then you can too.

Trust me, you're worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## shaunnadan (6/6/16)

Andre said:


>



It's remarkable looking at this picture. "The international passport to smoking pleasure " 

I was a dedicated Stuyvesant red smoker. I never deviated and I think I could count the number of times I bumped someone else for a smoke on 1 hand and still have fingers to spare! 

It was almost a ritual, keeping smokes all over the place! In the car, laptop bag, my room, my garage, my office etc and always buying extra packs so that I wouldn't be without. Then there was the lighters! From the trusty engraved zippo to bic lighters (always the white one) and the ones with the flashy lights 

It's funny now when I look back to my smoking days... I often have this discussion with fellow vapers that "when I started smoking it was R15 a pack" or "I quit smoking at "R25 a pack, what is cost now?" 

I remember there was a song that played in the background of the adverts for Stuyvesant. An epic guitar solo with a tune that made you feel "cool" when you heard it. 



Thanks for the share @Andre

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

@Alex, that post was incredible! Thanks for sharing

Never mind making the thread a sticky, that post needs to be a sticky!
Should be compulsory reading for all smokers considering vaping
Well written and very powerful

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/6/16)

Vaping has saved my life and my kids too. I smoked around a box a day of B&H red for around 10 years and once I had kids I could see the harm it was causing to my boy especially with regards to his sinuses and asthma and same with mine. Since I started vaping I can see it does not affect him one bit when I vape and I have seen changes too. I don't have to take 3-6 antihistimines per day I'm not as blocked up and don't wake up with a smokers cough. This is my go to set up istick 60w and favourite juices. It was my first mod and probably won't end up selling it














DIY has also saved my life and bank account as I'd love to Vape all the local juices per month but with kids etc diy is far cheaper for me and I now have a hobby I love. #Vapelife. Vaping is life. Thank you vaping.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

Great post @kyle_redbull


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (7/6/16)

Hey guys!

How vaping changed my life:

At the age of 19 (3 weeks before my birthday), I was a smoker for roughly 3 years and I was tired of always smelling rotten and having a silly cough all the time, that's when I heard of vaping and immediately picked up my first kit which was a Evic VTC mini. Since then I have grown fond of vaping, as well as the lovely community (all you guys ). 

Although I am not very active on the forum and mostly just scroll through the classifieds, most of the people on the forum I have gotten in contact with have been excepsionally nice and helpful. 

Thanks guys! You guys rock!

My ADV is a SnowWolf 200w Limited Edition with a Uwell Crown sitting flush on top, filled with the lovely Debbie Does Donuts

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Remarkable entries on this maiden ECIGSSA Competition
Thanks to all of you who have entered so far

3 days to go till the competition closes, so if you haven't yet entered, go for it

Great prizes to be won - sponsored by *Juicy Joes *and *Vape King


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

So far, the list of entries is as follows:

Stosta
brotiform
Silver (excluded from prizes, member of Admin & Mod team)
Clouder
shaunnadan (excluded from prizes, member of Admin & Mod team)
DrSirus-88
Necropolis
sideshowruki
Lord Vetinari
therazia (no pic, less than 50 posts at this point)
Sickboy77
Nightwalker
kimbo
Greyz
Cobrali
Rob Fisher (excluded from prizes, member of Admin & Mod team)
RiaanRed
Vape0206
BeardedVaper93
Robert Howes
Neal (no pic but excluded from this one because not based in SA)
Omar_mk5
Cloudgeek (less than 50 posts at this point)
picautomaton
ChrisFJS
Caveman
Alexander Scott
Migs
Andre
Frikkie6000
MoeHS1 (less than 50 posts at this point)
Alex (excluded from prizes, member of Admin & Mod team)
kyle_redbull
jaypstagrammar

34 entries so far...

@therazia, we are still waiting for your pic
@therazia, @Cloudgeek and @MoeHS1, you guys have less than 50 posts - competition rules say you need 50 posts by the time the comp closes (10 June 5pm) to be eligible for the draws. So get posting if you want to be in the running. 

To the rest of you that haven't entered yet, give it a try - you could win some cool prizes.

And to the *vendors *- I know you are not eligible to win, but many of you have epic stories to tell! I am waiting...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vapeNOOB (8/6/16)

Vaping has changed my life by destroying my wallet #broke

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viracocha (8/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> My answer is two-fold. Physical and Emotional.
> 
> Physical:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

@Viracocha
Nah been 3 years since a gig, hoping to change this very soon loool... will take a gargantuan effort to get it done though but I am not scared.


----------



## Viracocha (8/6/16)

C


Lord Vetinari said:


> @Viracocha
> Nah been 3 years since a gig, hoping to change this very soon loool... will take a gargantuan effort to get it done though but I am not scared.


Cool dude, I'm sending you a PP


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> C
> 
> Cool dude, I'm sending you a PP


Cool bro I am a bit on the run today if a reply takes a bit please bear with me...


----------



## PrinceVlad (8/6/16)

So, how did vaping change my life?

It changed me into an addict. A gear addict and a forum addict! I'm constantly looking on the interwebs for new gear and the ecigssa.co.za is never closed on my computer.

On a more serious note I stopped smoking in January 2013 after a serious episode of anxiety attacks. Just stopped, no pills no patches, just threw away the stinkies. Although I am a fatty I completed 2 Olympic distance triathlons, two half Ironmans and several half marathons that year and lost about 20kgs! I felt like a new person.

I never had a smoke after that, until December 2014 when I thought on holiday that I would just have one which soon turned to two and soon thereafter to 30 - 40 a day. By March 2015 I had stopped training and smoking took any desire to train from me. It is strange how you would rather come home and have a few smokes than go for a quick run around the block. As the training stopped, the weight started to come back and I tried several times during 2015 to stop once again. I even bought a Twisp in Octobe and joined the forum, but nothing helped!

Fast forward to 1 April 2016. I was sitting in my office and I happen to go onto ecigssa.co.za again and it was as if a switch flipped. I decided then and there that I would stop smoking and start vaping. The few smokes I had left went to the bin and when I got home I charged the Twisp and starting vaping some Tobacco #1.

About 2 weeks after that @Chezzig so generously piffed a cuboid, tank and some juice to me and as they say the rest is history! I have since owned and used a few Mods and tanks, drippers and the like. And I've started training again and entered for the Cape Town Marathon during September. Weird how something so small can change your life for the better in such a short time!

I've also in the two months since I started converted a smoker to vaping so it gives you the chance to change others lives as well.

Well, that's the story up to now.....who know how the adventure will unfold.....maybe with a Big Black Box Mod!

Cheers
Prince

P.S. My one setup I could use the whole day is:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown (8/6/16)

How Vaping has changed my life:

So I have been fortunate enough to have never been a slave to the stinkies, however my girlfriend has not been as fortunate.
She has been a slave to the cigarettes for a while now, she has been wanting to stop and trying to but hasn't been able to.
She took a liking to my friends Twisp recently and I decided to get her an AIO to help her quit and so far, so good!
She loooves it, does not crave stinkies anymore, it is certainly better for her health and she no longer stinks and I no longer need to suffer through some stench when she smokes... Also kissing her tastes significantly better 

A pic of my vape setup and favorite juice:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So, how did vaping change my life?
> 
> It changed me into an addict. A gear addict and a forum addict! I'm constantly looking on the interwebs for new gear and the ecigssa.co.za is never closed on my computer.
> 
> ...


Very inspirational story man. Almost 2 years clean with nothing is amazing. Even more awesome is that you quit for a 2nd time now. Hope you stay off the stinkies for good this time round

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So, how did vaping change my life?
> 
> It changed me into an addict. A gear addict and a forum addict! I'm constantly looking on the interwebs for new gear and the ecigssa.co.za is never closed on my computer.
> 
> ...



Great story @PrinceVlad
Congrats on the victory!
Keep it up - you are doing great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/6/16)

Getting excited now yoh

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

Lol, yeah me too..... Did I win yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceVlad (10/6/16)

I seriously need....or is it need that Big Black Box!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

Anyone know what time the announcement is?

I'm mega excited for this


----------



## Frikkie6000 (10/6/16)

Just a bit over 90 minutes left


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Anyone know what time the announcement is?
> 
> I'm mega excited for this



No idea, all i know is that it ends at 17:00, and the announcement will be made soon, so if soon will be tonight still, over the weekend, dunno.


----------



## MoeHS1 (10/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Just a bit over 90 minutes left


93 minutes to be exact

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> 93 minutes to be exact



Lmao, to be precise, hahahaha


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> 93 minutes to be exact


Wicked - I'll keep an eye out until then.


----------



## JW Flynn (10/6/16)

Vap


Silver said:


> View attachment 54095
> 
> *ECIGSSA Competition 1 - Vaping is Life Changing *
> --- sponsored by *Juicy Joes *and *Vape King* ---
> ...


Vaping has changed my life for the better, no longer do I stink, or cough or get sick as much. I can smell again, I can taste my food! All in all, I'm healthier and happier!! The house does not stink of cigarette smoke!! nor does my car!!! Convert for 2 years now! I have converted a couple of friends and family members over to vaping as well, these have the same feeling towards cigarettes, they cant touch the stuff!! If I had to give anyone advise, no matter what device or setup you run in the beginning, stick with it for two weeks without smoking at all, and you will reap the rewards!! Vapeing can be cheaper as well never mind the health benefits listed, it may turn out costing you more, but in the end you will love it more!!

I quit smoking and started vaping, I work in a stressful environment and did not go out to quit smoking but rather to replace it with the healthier alternative, this way i can keep calm when I need to and not worry about returning to those cancer sticks!! I love vaping and always always try to convert smokers to join the revolution. 

Another thing I have to mention is the community, such a nice side effect of starting this culture, people are friendly and always helpful, not just on this forum but all over the community, be it the international ecf forum, and even Reddit, the fact is this, the community is awesome and keeps growing positively all the way. just look at the advocacy on all the YouTube reviewers.. it's wonderful to see how people stand together to stop big Tobacco from taking our lives to their financial benefit! This look at this wonderful initiative to support our vaping cousins abroad, I love it!! and as a community that stretches beyond the borders of countries and even continents we will overcome these obstacles!!

Go Vaping!!! and thank you for this awesome initiative guys!!! Vape Strong 

Here is my setup currently with me (the bulk is at home  )
Unfortunately I do not have my favorite juice in a packaged bottle as one of my favorites is actually a mix I do myself, Definitely my All Day Vape. (consists mostly of RY4 Double  ) so the bottle without a label will have to do for now 

Wismec Reuleaux RX200S, GeekVape Avocado 24, Single coil 5 wrap 4.1 ID, coming in @ 0.72 Ohm vaping between 60 and 65 Watts calculating to 6.7 off volts, taxing he batteries @ only 10A  What a lovely vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Thanks for all the entries !

*Still one and a half hours to go till the competition closes*

*So if you haven't entered yet, get your entry in now!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (10/6/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the entries !
> 
> *Still one and a half hours to go till the competition closes*
> 
> *So if you haven't entered yet, get your entry in now!*


Lol, I'll in traffic from now on, urg, Sandton to Centurion, what a pain, at least I have my vape and my music to help me get home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (10/6/16)

JW Flynn said:


> Lol, I'll in traffic from now on, urg, Sandton to Centurion, what a pain, at least I have my vape and my music to help me get home


Good luck man. That is a crap drive especially on a Friday afternoon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/16)

in a large way this hasnt just changed the way ive enjoyed vaping but being around ppl that share the interest.
competitions that vendors are coming out with not just to showcase there company but to help vapers from all over live better lives
just the past 3 week ive turned 4ppl from smokers to vapers with the little EGO AIO kit.
the most inexpensive device. with just juice required to satisfy there needs of nic.
the community is also a large and great bunch of ppl helpful hint and tips

Device
ijust2 battery
RDA
Ehpro eDrip t2 
never needing to worry about braking a tank glass.
Juice : 
All Coiled out Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

Two of my grandparents died from smoking related illnesses before they could even see me let alone spend any of that fond-memory making time with me. From what was explained to me both were literally slow and painful deaths. I also have a host of auto-immuno issues, coupled together, you'd think that I would never have touched a cigarette let alone smoked one, but up untill a month or so ago I was on 30 or so a day. 

I started smoking in my twenties, think it was just a time where I could be free, discover new things, get up to no good with my mates and do grown up things without having to hide it, like having a beer, or having a smoke. I actually smoked very little at this time. Then I hit my mid twenties, and a liot of bad luck, a lot of friends lives changing,pretty much turned the page on that chapter,and I think I started smoking more and more,trying to chase that nostalgia, not noticing that the chain smoking was creeping up on me hard and steady.

Fast forward to recent times and having had some bad blood results, I decided I needed a major change, hitting the gym and a new diet wasn't going to cut it. I had previously tried a twisp, but gave it up after a couple of weeks, so I hit the internet, did some reading, found some familiar stories, found a local vendor and the rest is history.

Vaping so far has given me a lot, a community of like minded people, new knowledge, a new hobby to keep my hands and brain busy and ofcourse the start of a new lease on life, enough to store the nostalgia away and look forward to tommorow. 

I don't have a favourite juice yet, I try to get a new one each week to add to the menu and try out, but after trying out a few configurations, the rolo with the limitless rdta is my most used set up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/6/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Hi to all on the forum
> 
> Im a newbie vaper. To be honest im still smoking stinkies but i am trying to get of them.
> 
> ...


Are you revving and taking that picture ? lol


----------



## Vape0206 (10/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Are you revving and taking that picture ? lol


Lmk i was busy slowing down    

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

And the winner is? 

Waiting is killing me....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

This constipation is is is is mmmm o wait
anxiety I mean  killing me


----------



## Vape0206 (10/6/16)

Tell me about it @Sickboy77

Ive been on the forum since 17:30 waiting to see the winners 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/6/16)

So have I just got home sitting in traffic from randburg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Hi guys

*Competition closed at 5pm - so no more entries for this one. *

A BIG thank you to all who took part...

I need to compile the final list of entrants - had a massive day with VapeCon applications - so please bear with us. We will announce the winners as soon as possible.

In the meantime - have a great Friday evening!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

@Silver, thx bud, gl with all the VapeCon behind the scenes, I can just imagine how time consuming it can be, and thx again for all the effort the admins & mods has put into this and of course the vendors generous enough to sponsor the prizes, well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

Wish I was going

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

The anticipation is killing me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Ok, so here is the list of entries from the last check 
(and removing members of the Admin & Mod Team and out of SA dwellers):

Stosta
brotiform
Clouder
DrSirus-88
Necropolis
sideshowruki
Lord Vetinari
therazia (no pic, less than 50 posts at this point)
Sickboy77
Nightwalker
kimbo
Greyz
Cobrali
RiaanRed
Vape0206
BeardedVaper93
Robert Howes
Omar_mk5
Cloudgeek (less than 50 posts at this point)
picautomaton
ChrisFJS
Caveman
Alexander Scott
Migs
Andre
Frikkie6000
MoeHS1 (less than 50 posts at this point)
kyle_redbull
jaypstagrammar

Now, let us examine those with less than 50 posts to see what their post count is now
therazia - sorry - you are on 18 posts, so not eligible for the draw
Cloudgeek - sorry - you are on 37 posts, so not eligible for the draw
MoeJS1 - you were on 51 posts at 15:28 today - so you JUST made it!

Here are the new entrants since my last check:
PrinceVlad
PsyCLown
JW Flynn
Mark121m
Feliks Karp

So the total list of valid entries is as follows:
*Stosta
brotiform
Clouder
DrSirus-88
Necropolis
sideshowruki
Lord Vetinari
Sickboy77
Nightwalker
kimbo
Greyz
Cobrali
RiaanRed
Vape0206
BeardedVaper93
Robert Howes
Omar_mk5
picautomaton
ChrisFJS
Caveman
Alexander Scott
Migs
Andre
Frikkie6000
MoeHS1
kyle_redbull
jaypstagrammar
PrinceVlad
PsyCLown
JW Flynn
Mark121m
Feliks Karp*

Let the random draws commence.... 

Will post the results soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

I will do one draw with all the entrants and select the first two on the top of the list for the prizes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

Please be me, please be me.... Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

*AND*

*THE WINNERS ARE...............*


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)




----------



## kyle_redbull (10/6/16)

Silver said:


> *AND*
> 
> *THE WINNERS ARE...............*


Kyle_redbull 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

Eish my heart cant handle no more...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

The suspense is killing me, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (10/6/16)

Heart rate...nein nein nein nein THOUSAAAAAND

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

Please please please


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

Tick tock tick tock

Feel my heart pumping outa mu chest


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

The suspense


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

Think im gonna pass out....


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/6/16)

Come on.... damn gonna start biting my toe nails

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

Would be a perfect ending to my birthday


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/6/16)

Would be a perfect ending to my week 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (10/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Would be a perfect ending to my birthday


Would be a perfect ending to your birthday for me too  

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)




----------



## JW Flynn (10/6/16)

LOL I just love these replies, hehe, LOL'ing so hard now, hehe... good lcuk guys, and stop stressing, HEHE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)




----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

*FIRST PRIZE - @brotiform *

1st prize from *Juicy Joes*

1 x Big Black Box Mod
1 x 100ml Juice (your choice of juice that is in stock)
1 x 30ml Juice (any juice of your choice that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA
*



*
Bear in mind that Juicy Joes stocks one of the widest ranges of local juices in SA. So the juice prizes on offer should please any palate.* 
*
@brotiform, please contact @ShaneW from *Juicy Joes* to arrange your juice choices and your prize!



*RUNNER-UP PRIZE - @Clouder 
*
Runner-up prize from *Vape King*

1 x Geek vape simple tool kit
2 x 30ml King Royale Juices (your choice of juice that is in stock)
1 x 50ml Rebel Lion Juice (your choice of juice that is in stock)
Free shipping within SA












@Clouder, please contact @Stroodlepuff from *Vape King *to arrange your juice choices and your prize!

Congrats guys!
Enjoy your prizes!
Please tell us what juices you chose and post pics here when you get the prizes.

And a BIG thank you to Juicy Joes and Vape King for sponsoring this competition. It was fantastic and all the entries were super. This thread will be a great reference point in future for those considering giving vaping a chance. And lets hope some of the regulators take a look too!

Here is the randomiser results of the list from random.org:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JW Flynn (10/6/16)

Gratz guys, enjoy your new vapemail, hehe


----------



## DrSirus-88 (10/6/16)

Damn. Well done guys @brotiform amd @Clouder


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

Congrats @brotiform & @Clouder, well done guys enjoy, very jealous, lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/6/16)

@brotiform you the luckiest person in the community always winning stuff. Well done bud and @Clouder

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)

Congrats guys, enjoy ur prizes


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Well done @brotiform and @Clouder !
Enjoy the prizes


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Hey @Clouder 
How is @Casper feeling?


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

Congrats guys! Thanks for the competition, enjoyed reading everyone's stories!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (10/6/16)

@Silver at least he's a bit better today, was really worried about that oke being my twin bro and all! @Casper

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (10/6/16)

@Silver

Im still alive, but far from well brother. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (10/6/16)

Enjoy your prizes @brotiform and @Clouder - well done!


----------



## Vape0206 (10/6/16)

Congrats to the winners.. I was so close.. Enjoy it guys

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migs (10/6/16)

Grats guys, but I got to tell you, seeing my name third hurts a little


----------



## Vape0206 (10/6/16)

Migs said:


> Grats guys, but I got to tell you, seeing my name third hurts a little


Lol it does hey.. Im fourth.. 

So whens the next comp         

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Scott (10/6/16)

Lol, I came in at 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Thanks for the update @Clouder and @Casper
Get better soon - and wishing you all the best

@Clouder - enjoy the prizes!


----------



## Clouder (10/6/16)

Thanx @Silver! Appreciate!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (10/6/16)

Congrats to the winners and @Clouder

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (10/6/16)

Congrats @brotiform & @Clouder


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/6/16)

Congrats guys. Enjoy your new goodies

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (10/6/16)

Congrats to @brotiform and @Clouder


----------



## milz24 (10/6/16)

Well done @Clouder sharing is caring

Sent from my Samsung S8 edge


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/16)

Well done @brotiform and @Clouder, enjoy those prizes guys 

and well done to every single person that gave up cigarettes and switched to vaping, you're all Winners!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (10/6/16)

congrats on the prizes guys!


----------



## shaunnadan (10/6/16)

Reading through this thread is amazing. Every person who entered is a winner in my books! 

by sharing your stories on how you gave up a filthy habit and beat the addiction to a substance thats harmed more people than anything else is truely remarkable.

I salute each and everyone of you and im proud to be a part of your community

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/6/16)

Oh' and congrats to @brotiform and @Clouder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (11/6/16)

I didn't win this time, but reading all these stories has been nothing short of inspirational to say the least.
In defeating our deadly habit we are all made winners! 

We should link the fDA to this thread, bet you they'd reconsider their bill

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (11/6/16)

Well done to @brotiform and @Clouder  hope you guys enjoy the prizes. Now the wait begins for then next competition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/6/16)

Silver said:


> *FIRST PRIZE - @brotiform *
> 
> 1st prize from *Juicy Joes*
> 
> ...


Random.org is going to be really useful to me didnt know it existed!


----------



## Mark121m (12/6/16)

Awesome prizes.
Eish next time


Well done to everyone for finding the vaping experiance n getting off the stinks


----------



## Clouder (12/6/16)

It seems my "thank you" message was never uploaded through Tapatalk when I posted it, so THANKS A MILLION @Silver !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (12/6/16)

Thanks a million to all 

I have been in contact with Juicy Joes and to be honest when Shane messaged me I had no idea what competition I had won 

Thank you @Silver , @ShaneW and ECIGSSA ️

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Enjoy the prizes @brotiform and @Clouder 
Let us know what juices you ended up picking and show us a pic when you get it - if you have a chance
Thanks again for taking part to all the entrants

The 2nd competition will be coming up soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (12/6/16)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the prizes @brotiform and @Clouder
> Let us know what juices you ended up picking and show us a pic when you get it - if you have a chance
> Thanks again for taking part to all the entrants
> 
> The 2nd competition will be coming up soon...


Cant wait for the second comp     

Love This Forum!!! 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (12/6/16)

Congrats to the winners. Some sweet stuff heading your way  q

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Pattrick (12/6/16)

Congrats @brotiform and @Clouder! Enjoy your sweet prizes!


----------



## Andre (12/6/16)

Reading the posts in this thread was inspiring. Than you to all who participated. And congrats to the winners. Thank you to Juicy Joes and Vape King for the great prizes. And thank you to @Silver for being as transparent as possible.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (12/6/16)

Just saw this now, congrats to all the winners!!


----------

